# getting boardcom to work

## BadGuy

During the booting of the gentoo liveCD! I can't get my ethernet card (built in) to work. Any idea's? I'm running a dhcp server here so everything should work right. I'm a total n00b in getting things like hardware information. I couldn't find anything on this in the forums... Just to make sure it's a DELL inspiron 5100.

(I did check the hardware itself it works and it's brand new so no surprise there)Last edited by BadGuy on Tue May 13, 2003 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BadGuy

Ok I figured out what is wrong... It seems to be a general linux problem and little distro's seem to have this... The hardware is a BroadCom 440x 10/100 mbit ethernet addaptor I found the tar.gz files but ofcourse without kernel and tools you can't compile anything so I'm kinda in a fix here. It seems there are bcm4400.o files out there...

Are there any for gentoo?

----------

## BadGuy

alright I got bcm4400.o on my disk it's ext2fs but it won't find it with modprobe even if I give full path... Any idea's? I tried linking but still booting from my cd it won't work (tried linking it to the drivers dir)

----------

## mb4guns

RC4 (and up) has bcm4400 support, be sure u have the lastest live cd

----------

## KeithReuters

insmod will allow you to load a driver by specifying a file name...

eg : insmod bcm4400.o

Pascal.

----------

